# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته ریاضی درمقطع کارشناسی ارشد

## ebi2018

*معرفی رشته ریاضی درمقطع کارشناسی ارشد



هدف از این رشته تربیت نیروهای متخصص برای تحقیق وتدریس در سطوح مختلف است. در واقع رشته علوم ریاضی از طرفی از طریق تدریس، نیاز مهندسین  را به این علم، به عنوان علم پایه مرتفع می‌کند و از طرف دیگر با تحقیقات  نو، روش‌های نوین کاربردی را ارائه می‌کند، که به پیشروی سریعتر علوم کمک  خواهد کرد. از زمینه‌های تحقیقاتی که در سال‌های اخیر تاثیر به‌سزایی بر  صنعت و… گذاشته است، می‌توان به بهینه‌سازی، ریاضیات مالی و استفاده از  گروه جبری به عنوان عنصری برای تحلیل پدیده‌های طبیعی اشاره کرد.


توانایی‌های لازم برای داوطلبان این رشته

ورود به این رشته به افرادی که علاقه به تدریس ندارند توصیه نمی شود چرا که از ویژگی های تفکیک ناپذیر مدرس  صبر و حوصله زیاد و توانایی توضیح مطالب به مخاطب با زبان مناسب و قابل  فهم است . همچنین در این رشته، استدلال و توانایی اثبات مطالب مختلف- به  خصوص در گرایش محض – نقش مهمی را ایفا می کند و بر خلاف برخی رشته های مهندسی  که در آنها تنها توانایی استفاده از روش ها و مطالب مختلف اهمیت دارد در  رشته ریاضی بسیاری مواقع فقط به دنبال اثبات صحت هستیم .لذا ورود به این  رشته به افرادی که فقط به استفاده از کاربردهای مطالب و انجام کاری بزرگ  اما ساده علاقه دارند و تمایلی به دانستن دلایل ندارند توصیه نمی شود.



معرفی گرایش‌های مربوط به ریاضیات محض

آنالیز

از دروس اختصاصی این رشته در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد آنالیز تابعی ، آنالیز هارمونیک، آنالیز حقیقی و… است وعموماً نتایج تحقیقات این رشته برای علوم مختلف قابل استفاده است. برخی دانشگاه‌ها هنگام انتخاب رشته دانشجویان رابه تفکیک گرایش انتخاب می کنند .اما برخی دیگر مانند گرایش‌های مقطع کارشناسی  در دو گرایش محض و کاربردی دانشجو می‌پذیرند و مثلاً دانشجوی گرایش محض در  هر یک از گرایش‌های جبر ، آنالیز و… می‌تواند ادامه تحصیل دهد.

جبر

از دروس اختصاصی این رشته جبر۳، جبرحلقه‌ها، جبر غیر جابجایی و … است. تحقیقات مربوط به این رشته کاربردهای جالب توجهی در زمینه های پزشکی ، شیمی اتم و کیهان شناسی دارد.

هندسه

از دروس اختصاصی این رشته هندسه منیفلد و … است. این گرایش نیزمانند آنالیز زمینه‌های تحقیقاتی خوبی دارد.

معرفی گرایش‌های اصلی مربوط به ریاضیات کاربردی

تحقیق در عملیات

این  رشته از کاربردی‌ترین گرایش‌‌های رشته علوم ریاضی بوده و زمینه کار در  شرکت‌های مختلف برای فارغ التحصیلان آن فراهم است. ازدروس تخصصی این گرایش  می‌توان به تحقیق درعملیات پیشرفته، بهینه سازی غیرخطی، و برنامه ریزی پویا  اشاره کرد.

آنالیز عددی

این رشته نیز در علوم مهندسی کاربرد زیادی دارد زیرا در مسائل پیچیده مهندسی  عموماً حل کامل و دقیق مسئله یا ممکن نیست و یا به لحاظ اقتصادی به صرفه  نیست لذا پیدا کردن جوابی با دقت قابل قبول مد نظر است که توسط متخصصین  آنالیزعددی قابل دسترسی است . از دروس تخصصی این رشته می توان به آنالیز  عدی پیشرفته و محاسبات ماتریسی اشاره کرد.

زمینه‌های اشتغال

اصلی  ترین شغل برای این رشته تدریس و تحقیق است و عملا” ورود به این رشته به  افرادی که به تدریس علاقه ندارند توصیه نمی شود . اما درزمینه های کاربردی  مانند بهینه سازی و ریاضیات مالی نیز در شرکت ها و کارخانجات تولید کننده  فرصت های شغلی وجود دارد. بازار کار این رشته با توجه به نیاز همیشگی به  تدریس مناسب است و بسته به میزان تحصیلات فرد و زمینه های مورد علاقه وی  عموما” فرصت تدریس فراهم است. فارغ التحصیلان این رشته در گرایش کاربردی در  شرکت های تولیدی و کارخانجات در واحد های طراحی اولیه برای مدل سازی واحد ،  کنترل پروژه و بهینه سازی و امور مالی و حسابداری مشغول به کار می شوند . این نوع مشاغل به خصوص در صنایع نفت و پتروشیمی در حال گسترش است .
 احتمال اینکه فارغ التحصیلان این رشته در سازمان ها از سمت خاصی برخوردار شوند کم است و در واقع مشاغل مدیریتی  از شغل های متداول برای این رشته محسوب نمی شود . اما همان طور که گفته شد  در زمینه های طراحی و مدل سازی در اکثر سازمان های مرتبط با تولید و در  زمینه های مالی در تمام بانک ها و سازمانهای مدیریتی  اجرایی امکان اشتغال برای فارغ التحصیلان وجود دارد . در خارج از کشور  وضعیت اشتغال فارغ التحصیلان بسیار مناسب و بهتر از ایران است  این تفاوت  به خصوص در شغل های مربوط به این رشته به جز تدریس مشهود است.
متخصصان در زمینه آنالیز عددی ،بهینه سازی ،و ریاضیات مالی در عموم کشورهای صنعتی دنیا در شرکت ها ، کارخانجات تولیدی و بانک ها وضعیت کاری خوبی دارند و فقط علاقه مندان به تدریس و تحقیق در دانشگاه  ها مشغول به کار می شوند . در واقع اشتغال برای این فارغ التحصیلان به  تدریس و تحقیقات تئوری محدود نمی شود بلکه از طرح ها و تحقیقات کابردی آنها  در پروژه های صنعتی به خوبی استقبال می گردد.


سامانه ملي مقالات و تحقيقات دانشگاهي*منبع : سایت دانشگاهی

----------

